# Lelit Elizabeth V3: Steam Boiler not turning on (not in economy mode)



## flight34 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi all,

I've had my Lelit Elizabeth since Christmas, and made about 300 shots. Two weeks ago, my steam boiler stopped working. With the economy mode off, what happens is the brew temperature continues to flash at 95C, and the steam temperature does not increase. If I put it into economy mode, the machine works as normal.

Thus far, the only debugging I've tried is to do a factory reset of the Gicar controller.

I bought the machine locally so I can pack it up but I wanted to see if this was a known issue, with a known fix.

Any guidance appreciated.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

flight34 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've had my Lelit Elizabeth since Christmas, and made about 300 shots. Two weeks ago, my steam boiler stopped working. With the economy mode off, what happens is the brew temperature continues to flash at 95C, and the steam temperature does not increase. If I put it into economy mode, the machine works as normal.
> 
> ...


 I think there was someone who had the exact same issue here. But the machine got damaged in transit. It never ever worked.

In your case, you might want to check:

- The thermal fuse on top of the boiler;
- The boiler connections.

If you are not happy, best to send it back to the retailer so they can take a look.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@flight34 - A quick browse on the Lelit Forum (same where this post is) shows me this:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/57802-lelit-elizabeth-service-boiler-issue/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=815566&embedComment=815566&embedDo=findComment#comment-815566


----------



## MCProtis (Feb 5, 2021)

flight34 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've had my Lelit Elizabeth since Christmas, and made about 300 shots. Two weeks ago, my steam boiler stopped working. With the economy mode off, what happens is the brew temperature continues to flash at 95C, and the steam temperature does not increase. If I put it into economy mode, the machine works as normal.
> 
> ...


 Hello, as Medium just mentioned, I had that exact same issue but my machine was brand new, and was damaged in transit.

You can check if the temp limiters tripped (Dave explains this in detail in that other thread). If that's a negative, I suggest taking the machine to the shop.


----------

